# Glenfield Tunnel,leicester sept 2009



## MD (Sep 4, 2009)

Glenfield Tunnel
visted with LL,goldie,mr sam,lost tom,nobodygirl
Built in 1830 by George Stephenson, the tunnel was, at the time of completion, the longest railway tunnel in the world, a staggering 1 mile and 36 yards. It was also the third railway ever to be built. The tunnel, whilst still in existence, cost Leicester Council £745,000 for 2005-2007 to keep it from collapsing - there is a housing estate built on the surface at the top. One end is clearly visible, the other has had a house built over it, but logically, by following the ventilations shafts, which are all listed buildings, one can arrive at an assumption where the tunnel emerges
here are a few photos..











vent shaft














end of the line


----------



## TK421 (Sep 4, 2009)

Excellent MD, this is a tunnel I have wanted to look at for some time. It was part of the Leicester to Swannington railway, and was unusual becase of the small bore of the tunnel, the chimney of the very first train to traverse the line fouled the tunnel! In later life I understand it was the small bore that was it's downfall. The book I have says it opened in 1832, it goes on to say:

_"During it's construction geological problems were met and due to the extra costs involved the planned Mountsorrel granite portals were never erected. The line which was the first steam railway in the Midlands was built solely for the carriage of coal into Leicester, large passenger coaches and locomotives were never envisaged when the tunnel was built, so throughout the one hundred and thirty four years of service there were resctrictions placed on the size of rolling stock."_

Hope that additional info was of use.

cheers


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats an excellent set of shots. Glenfield is really cool. I thought it was locked!


----------



## MD (Sep 4, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Excellent MD, this is a tunnel I have wanted to look at for some time. It was part of the Leicester to Swannington railway, and was unusual becase of the small bore of the tunnel, the chimney of the very first train to traverse the line fouled the tunnel! In later life I understand it was the small bore that was it's downfall. The book I have says it opened in 1832, it goes on to say:
> 
> _"During it's construction geological problems were met and due to the extra costs involved the planned Mountsorrel granite portals were never erected. The line which was the first steam railway in the Midlands was built solely for the carriage of coal into Leicester, large passenger coaches and locomotives were never envisaged when the tunnel was built, so throughout the one hundred and thirty four years of service there were resctrictions placed on the size of rolling stock."_
> 
> ...



cheers for that 
always nice for some more history


----------



## boothy (Sep 6, 2009)

This place is superb

Have visited this place many times over the years but never gained access until now

Was well happy to discover theres a hatch and ladders at the backfilled end (it's not a myth) but it does have a heavy lid so i think it's buried.

Thanx to MD,Goldie87,mr sam,littlelaura,losttom,emzy& NobodyGirl.

Was a wicked explore.


----------



## losttom (Sep 6, 2009)

Great explore....shame bout the need for new shoes afterwards- it was worth it though!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 6, 2009)

losttom said:


> Great explore....shame bout the need for new shoes afterwards- it was worth it though!


Tom! Ever heard of Wellies when Tunnel Bashing Mate!!


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 8, 2009)

Excellent pics, was good to finally get it done after all these years


----------



## NobodyGirl (Sep 8, 2009)

well appy


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 8, 2009)

Excellent MD. Good old Geordie Stephenson was the man! That airshaft shot is a good un.


----------



## listerofsmeg (Sep 9, 2009)

Excellent pictures! Still meaning to go down here!


----------

